# Panasonic camera firmware update blocks 3rd party batteries



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Panasonic has released a firmware update for various DMC-FS and Travel Zoom series cameras that will prevent the use of non-Genuine Panasonic batteries in the camera.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

..............a good reason to not buy Panasonic products. Thanks.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boy, that will certainly prevent me from buying their junk!


----------

